# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - Samsung Galaxy GIO (S5660) Unbrick - Boot repair supported

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Samsung S5660*   resurrection is simple. Phone is auto powered when USB Data Cable is   inserted while battery is inside. If you don’t use USB cable, make sure   to hold Power On button during JTAG connection establishing phase.   *To resurrect Samsung S5660 do this:*   Solder JTAG cable to Samsung S5660 JTAG pads; Insert battery and connect USB cable to phone and PC; Make sure Samsung S5660 is selected in the list of models; Click Resurrect button; Wait few seconds until software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect USB cable, de-solder JTAG wires; Now   phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up   normally, you can flash it using original Samsung downloader software  to  restore it to the working state.   *To enter download mode:*   Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold both ‘Volume Down’ and ‘OK’ keys and press Power-On to enter Download Mode;    
Please click “*Check For Updates*” button in order to download and   apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update   process is recommended. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaledrepa

بارك الله فيك اخى محمد

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## saispiko

بارك الله فيك اخى

----------

